# Winstrol-V injections?



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

I don't know anything about them, but if it helps your girl, go for it. Here is hoping she does great.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Hi Mary, I'm so sorry to hear that about Maggie. 
Let me know how it works for her.
Hope all's well otherwise.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

is it similar to Adequan? Adequan helps to build the fluid in joints and between bones. Robbie gets adequan injections every month, we started every week for the build up, then went to every month. It has helped him, his problem is a bad back/neck.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I havent heard of that but hope it helps for her.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

not similar to adequan at all....
I just emailed my vet to ask his opinion of it. Will post his reply, but he's out for a couple days so it might be a few days.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Kept my girl, Courtney, going for 18 more months. She was almost 17 when we lost her.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

my vet said he wasn't aware it was available again, that it was widely used before rimadyl, etc., became available.
He said it's not without side effects, but didn't elaborate. However, he also said it's something we should keep in mind for my Toby (who is getting weak in the rear end as well), and my vet is very conservative with Toby because of Toby's other issues, so the side effects must not be too bad.
Let us know how it goes!


----------



## MyMaggieGirl (Nov 12, 2008)

Thank you everyone. Thank you for your support and well wishes too. Claire's Friend said it helped her Courtney. It's worth a try!


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Please make sure you are giving her something to help support her liver, milk thistle and/or SAM-e is good, as Winstrol tends to be hard on the liver. Good luck and please keep us posted!!!


----------

